# ena poulaki mou eipe



## Malevo

Kalispera!

Hello, I`ve a couple of questions. First I`d like to know how to write "ena poulaki mou eipe" using the greek alphabet. I mean I know how to write it but I am not sure about the word "poulaki" because I`ve seen "bird" written "pouliá". So should I write "pouliaki"? does the word carry Iota after Lamda? 
And also, I live in Argentina and my keyboard has the Greek alphabet, I can use it in the "Word"  application cause it works there, but I don`t know how to set up the keyboard as to write Greek in the Forums, does anyone know how to do it? 

Thank you all.


----------



## ireney

Hello Malevo,

It's πουλάκι. 
Since you can switch your keyboard to Greek to write in the Word you should be able to do the same to write on the internet.


----------



## Tetina

Hola Malevo.

*bird *in greek is *pouli = ðïõëß. *The plural is *poulia = ðïõëéÜ. * 
But you need the diminutive which is _*poulaki  = ðïõëÜêé*_ in singular (and _poulakia = ðïõëÜêéá_ in plural). The iota after the lamda "disappears" and shows only the alpha. See for example paidi-paidaki, keri-keraki, heri-heraki....***

As for the greek writting i don't see also why should it be different from any of us.

*** this in general. it doesn't come on my mind some exemption. maybe somebody else from the forum can think of something.


----------



## anthodocheio

Hola Malevo, y bienvenido al Greek forum!

Mira esto para encoding y esto que propuso alguien. Parece muy util.

Nos vemos


----------



## Malevo

Thank you all guys, But when I try to Write Greek I  don`t see the Font called "symbol" anywhere in this Forum. The "symbol" font is supposed to allow you to write  in Greek-.


----------



## Malevo

Too bad we the Latin people cannot write Greek just because we ain`t got the "Symbol" font available on the Forum


----------



## anthodocheio

Try "copy & paste".

Saludos


----------



## Vagabond

The "symbol" font will let you type some Greek, but not everything. You'd need to have Greek fonts installed in your computer (or install the Greek language option from your Windows CD if you are on Windows).


----------



## Dimitris

Malevo,right clic on the keyboard language icon in the taskbar and select settings.From there you will be able to add a new language to your keybord.


----------



## ireney

Moderator's note: There are already resources/directions about installing Greek fonts in the sticky.
 Should you wish to contribute any more PM me or post in the appropriate sticky. 
Should you have any unanswered questions post a thread at comments and suggestions or PM one of the users (including myself).


----------



## Malevo

anthodocheio said:


> Hola Malevo, y bienvenido al Greek forum!
> 
> Mira esto para encoding y esto que propuso alguien. Parece muy util.
> 
> Nos vemos


 

Ìå ëåíå Íôéåãï... Wow! It seems to work now! Thank you very much Áíèïäï÷åiï.. your links have been very usefull.. Óå åõ÷áñéóôþ! 

ANd thank you all you guys too!


----------



## Malevo

I just wanted to clarify..  that I am quite new when it comes to the Greek language, and I am not such a computer guy either, so I take the oportunity to thank you all for your patience.

Greetings!


----------

